# Ergonomics Make this Router Stand out in the Crowd



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

that was my first router - indeed very comfortable. but the plastic ring that adjusts the height on the fixed base just snapped in half after a day of light use - I returned it. my point is - just be mindful of that part, otherwise it's a great router.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

That was a very informative and precise review thanks. I have the same set and really the only thing I had break was the push in spindle lock, I returned it and haven't had any problems with the new one since. I basically leave the fixed base in my router table.


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

Good review, this is the first item on my Christmas list. 
thanks,


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

This was my first router as well. I've had mine for going on 4 years and no problems at all. My only complaint is that you have to have a good grip in this little sucker when you turn it on. Wish it had the soft start feature of my Hitachi m12 vs.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Lilred-
Actually the DW618 which is the 2.25 hp unit does have soft start. You must have theDW616 which looks very similar but with slightly less horsepower and no variable speed. 
Cheers


----------



## azal (Mar 26, 2008)

Have the same one,sweet!


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Pinto;

We caught a great sale at the Big Orange Store a couple of years ago on the DW618 kit with three bases for $150 on a closeout. The 3rd base was the D-handle which we use a lot for cutting shelf dados in large panels too big for dado blade on table saw. It really gives great control reaching across 24" wide panels. The plunge base work very well also.

Really like the power of this router and use it a lot. You are correct, it does have soft start.

Thanks for the great review.


----------



## Yupa4242 (Apr 12, 2011)

After reading you review and similar others I tried finding it the local stores here in Madison,WI know has it In stock ? I'm wondering if it was mainly a X-mas item. I've got Menards,Home Depot,and Woodcraft trying to order it but no one has had luck as yet. I see it available thru Amazon but the reviews I read about the motor failure has me wanting to buy an extended waranty as well. I read another fellow had Issues twith the Bosch unit shifting 1/16" when dovetailing which is not cool. Waiting for a phone call yet wondering if I'll have to settle for best that is avaible locallly.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Update:
Two years later of regular hobby-level use and many,many projects later this router still performs flawlessly. Cutting circles, accurate inlays, edgeforming, dovetails, dados and rabbets too. Usually in white oak, and the 618 is running like a champ. 
I picked up the "D" handle base, but I usally reach for the plunge base. The fixed base is best for edge routing and dovetails, but the plunge base handles everything else. 
5 stars


----------

